# Legal rifle buying questions



## erasmusjones (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey all,

I only have a vague idea of how the system works. I want to buy a rifle from an online dealer in Arizona.
I believe, I need to:

Pay for the gun, find a local FFL, send their information to the gun shop, wait for the local FFL to get the gun, and then do the paperwork/transfer?

Is this basically what I need to do? Can anyone recommend a FFL in the Grand Forks area that does this type of stuff?

Thanks


----------



## yotehuntergreer (Nov 22, 2009)

Matt you have it right, do exactly as you have outlined, in order to find an FFL holder in your area go to gunbroker.com and there should be a button to do a search in your area for FFL holders.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

One thing is generally you have to be a US citizen or a legal resident alien in order to buy a gun in the US if you are a non-immigrant you generally cannot legally buy a gun here. If there is any question you better talk it over with your receiving FFL dealer before laying down any money, or else you might lose your investment.


----------



## erasmusjones (Aug 18, 2009)

.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

When I went through immigration law 8 years ago we were told that as a general rule non-immigrants were not allowed to own a gun here in the US. I'm not a customs or ATF agent and all these cases would be refered over to them. Canadians are held to a different standard vs. other countries, imm. law is convaluded enough, throw a little ATF law in there and it gets real screwy. here is the real sub-section of law, that I was taught and there are exceptions to this but you need a lawyer to figure it out (by the way this is not legal adivise you need to go through the proper channels)...

It shall be unlawful for any person to sell or otherwise dispose 
of any firearm or ammunition to any person knowing or having reasonable 
cause to believe that such person--

(5) who, being an alien--

(B) except as provided in subsection (2), has been 
admitted to the United States under a nonimmigrant visa (as that 
term is defined in section 101(a)(26) of the Immigration and 
Nationality Act (8 U.S.C. 1101(a)(26)));

here is sub section (2)

(2) Exceptions.--Subsections (d)(5)(B), (g)(5)(B), and 
(s)(3)(B)(v)(II) do not apply to any alien who has been lawfully 
admitted to the United States under a nonimmigrant visa, if that 
alien is--
(A) admitted to the United States for lawful hunting or 
sporting purposes or is in possession of a hunting license or 
permit lawfully issued in the United States;
(B) an official representative of a foreign government who 
is--
(i) accredited to the United States Government or the 
Government's mission to an international organization having 
its headquarters in the United States; or
(ii) en route to or from another country to which that 
alien is accredited;

(C) an official of a foreign government or a distinguished 
foreign visitor who has been so designated by the Department of 
State; or
(D) a foreign law enforcement officer of a friendly foreign 
government entering the United States on official law 
enforcement business.

(3) Waiver.--
(A) Conditions for waiver.--Any individual who has been 
admitted to the United States under a nonimmigrant visa may 
receive a waiver from the requirements of subsection (g)(5), 
if--
(i) the individual submits to the Attorney General a 
petition that meets the requirements of subparagraph (C); 
and
(ii) the Attorney General approves the petition.

(B) Petition.--Each petition under subparagraph (B) shall--
(i) demonstrate that the petitioner has resided in the 
United States for a continuous period of not less than 180 
days before the date on which the petition is submitted 
under this paragraph; and
(ii) include a written statement from the embassy or 
consulate of the petitioner, authorizing the petitioner to 
acquire a firearm or ammunition and certifying that the 
alien would not, absent the application of subsection 
(g)(5)(B), otherwise be prohibited from such acquisition 
under subsection (g).

(C) Approval of petition.--The Attorney General shall 
approve a petition submitted in accordance with this paragraph, 
if the Attorney General determines that waiving the requirements 
of subsection (g)(5)(B) with respect to the petitioner--
(i) would be in the interests of justice; and
(ii) would not jeopardize the public safety.


----------

